
Analysis of Silk Road’s Historical Impact on Bitcoin - coloneltcb
http://thegenesisblock.com/analysis-silk-roads-historical-impact-bitcoin/
======
ISL
The plots would be more meaningful in logarithmic form.

~~~
VMG
why?

~~~
srl
Because a change from $1 to $5 USD/btc is much larger than a change from $101
to $105 USD/btc. They needed two plots to show activity at two different
orders of magnitude - that's the symptom. One plot with a logarithmic y axis
would probably be a much better visualization.

------
nextstep
Why is bitstamp consistently ~$10 cheaper per bitcoin compared to MTGox?

~~~
CrunchyJams
You can't withdraw USD from Mt. Gox, so people buy bitcoin to withdraw,
driving the price up. Incidentally the same site did an analysis on that a few
months ago as well:

[http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-cross-exchange-spreads-
re...](http://thegenesisblock.com/bitcoin-cross-exchange-spreads-
reach-16-month-high/)

